# gray wispy algae?



## chrispeptide (Jan 15, 2010)

I just set up a new tank a couple days ago. I added plants from clippings from an existing tank. After a couple days I started noticing these gray wispy stringy threads floating around the tank and entangled in my plants. I'm not sure what they are and how to get rid of them. They aren't exactly solid, but not completely liquid either. I can remove them with a net, but can't physically pluck them out of the tank.

I've scoured through similar forum posts and I suspect it may be algae or fungus, but I'm not sure which kind. The pH and temperature of the tank are within acceptable ranges and I keep the light on throughout the day, so I'm not sure what I'm missing here. Also since this is a new tank and new substrate I've been doing frequent water changes. There are also no fish in this tank yet. This stuff just started appearing yesterday, and I thought I had it under control after a water change, but then it just came back.

Below is a picture of the mystery substance:









Any help/advice/thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

It is most likely a fungus. There are hundreds of species so its hard to tell which one. However the one thing fungi have in common is their involvement in the decay of material like wood and leaves. The lump of wood could be the culprit in your tank. Take it out and give it a good rub. Thereafter put it in a bucket for a while and see if any fungus will grow either in your tank or in the bucket.

Some more threads:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/48432-white-algae.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/87880-white-hair-like-algae.html


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Typical driftwood fungi only take a few weeks to run their course. I'd remove as much as I could for a few weeks and see if it goes away on its own.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

I had same fungus on wood in my tank for 3-4 weeks. I try to rub it off, did't help.
So, I took it out, scrubbed and boiled for 2-3 hours. put it back in the tank, no more fungus.


----------

